# Pothos only one vine ??!!



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, i have posted something like this before but couldnt find it again and i have more issues.

my pothos which i have had for about 4-5 months is only growing off into one vine, i got it as a cutting which had one large leaf on, it has grow off into a vone just over a foot long with 9 leafs on it which the end one is still folding out

the 3 first leaves to grow are considerable smaller than the others, its as iff the longer the vine gets the larger the leaf, i read something about pruning the end leafs off to let the others grow ??

so why is the pothosonly going off in one vine ??

why are some leaves much smaller ??

how can i get the pothos to have multple vines ??

any help appreciated


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

anyone ?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If it's just one cutting then it will be only one 'vine'. You need to cut it to promote more growth. If I were you I'd cut it close to the top of the soil, but leave at least a couple of leave on it. This should make a few shoots come out of the stump that's left. Try planting the part you cut off too. Really, this should have been done in spring it's too late now. Maybe try doing it next spring.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ditto the above. 

it will only grow in one vine if that all you have. if you want more, you need to cu it so that you leave at least one leaf on the parent plant. This will then force new shoots. In addtion the bhit you cut off, so long as it has a leaf can be rooted (place it in some water for a few day)s and then planted. This will give you two vine. Just repeat this process, and you will have a plant in no time. 

jay


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

thanks, i think it was you who said tyhose little nodes grow, is it the cutting that grows with the nodes or the parent plants that grows off the node ?


----------

